# lone survivor red maple slab



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2014)

heres the buggy nasty lone survivor ugly duckling red maple slab . looks mistreated and abused don't know weather ill cut her up or leave her be.------------- ahhhhh who am I kidding time to make something out of it. all I know is I got lots of room for a new batch that's comeing. ----and yes I know what the third pic down looks like

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## ButchC (Mar 27, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> heres the buggy nasty lone survivor ugly duckling red maple slab . ----and yes I know what the third pic down looks like



Cardinal?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Cardinal?


 nope


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like a curly hooter... Nice wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 28, 2014)

yep a booby allright  look mike a booby box top

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> ...look mike a booby box top



If ever there was a case to bookmatch a board...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Looks like a curly hooter... Nice wood!




I KNEW david would see that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 28, 2014)

lol yes its a double D oops --- I mean a three D illusion in that figure . I bet if you slice it just right you would have a set of cha chas :cool2:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

